# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Flet Janis Harallambus, kryetar i Bashkisë së Nea Ionisë per emigracionin ne Greqi !

## CEZARND

INTERVISTA/ Flet Janis Harallambus, kryetar i Bashkisë së Nea Ionisë: Ende nuk jemi gati për zbatimin e ligjit të ri për emigracionin 

 Harmonia na bën më të fuqishëm

 Ju mund ti thoni grekut: Eja të na njohësh, të prekësh kulturën, folklorin dhe traditën tonë. E dini se sa afër na sjellin këto veprimtari?!

ATHINË  E dini ju shqiptarët që kur erdhëm ne grekët e Azisë së Vogël, këtu nuk na donin grekët e Greqisë?! Me ne u sollën edhe më keq se me ju grekët e këtushëm. Njerëzit e varfër dhe të pashkollë e pakulturë kanë probleme kompleksiteti,- kështu e nis bisedën kryeabshkiaku i Nea Ionisë, Janis Harallambus. Dalin disa dallaveraxhinj idesh si Psomiadhi ( kryeprefekti i Selanikut ) e të tjerë, të cilët krijojnë një klimë armiqësie midis nesh. Këtu te unë vijnë përfaqësi nxënësish nga shkolla të ndryshme dhe e dini që midis nxënësve më të mirë ka shumë fëmijë shqiptarë?! Pra, gjithë vështirësia ishte të kalonin këto vite të para. Dhe paskëtaj të njehësoheni, të jeni edhe ju një pjesë organike e shoqërisë sonë,- thotë zoti Harallambus për të vijuar më pas me intervistën për Dita. 

Zoti Jani, a janë krijuar kushtet sociale dhe politike në Greqi, që edhe emigtantët ekonomikë të kenë të drejta politike, qofshin këto edhe të pjesshme, si p.sh. e drejta e votës në zgjedhje lokale?

Besoj se me kalimin e kohës plotësohen edhe kushtet e dhënies të të drejtave politke të emigrantëve ekonomikë që jetojnë e punojnë në Greqi. Këtu duhen marrë në konsideratë edhe reagimet e organeve lokale. Tashmë emigrantët nuk janë më për një qëndrim të përkohshëm, të shkurtër. Siç e thashë, janë rrënjosur, fëmijët e tyre venë në shkollë, kanë edhe pronat e tyre. Dhe kur ke pronësinë tënde të intereson rruga, të intereson pastrimi, dhe për pasojë ke interesa të drejtpërdrejta politike që të ndikosh në rezultatet politike që ato të jenë sa më dashamirëse dhe në interesin tënd. Drejt këtij konkluzioni të çon rrjedha e jetës. Por duhet të bëhet e ndërgjegjshme edhe vetë shoqëria që emigrantët janë njerëz që jetojnë mes tyre që kanë edhe ata interesat e tyre dhe, si rrejdhojë, kanë edhe të drejtën të zgjedhin cilët do ti udhëheqin.

Në bazë të Ligjit të ri 3386/2005, që nga janari i 2006-ës, emigrantët do të fitojnë lejeqëndrimi 5-vjeçare. Tani këta emigrantë a nuk kanë plotësuar tërësisht ato kushte që ju përmendët, që të fitojnë të drejta politike?

Teorikisht, ju thashë që duhet. Tani, praktikisht, nuk di statusin që është sot në shoqërinë greke dhe çfarë dallimesh mund të bëhen midis emigrantëve që janë kalimtarë dhe nuk kanë ndonjëfarë interesi me ata që janë të përhershëm, me shtëpi dhe me punë të tyre. Duhet të dini që vështirësia që ndeshin qeveritë në kësi rashtesh është se i tremben edhe reagimit të vedëve. Por kur këto bëhen me veprime të matura, është e domosdoshme të ndryshohet edhe klima, të drejtat do të vijnë natyrshëm. Në oftë e se duam të dimë nëse tashmë janë pjekur kushtet, duhet të bëjmë dialog, duhet të parapërgatitet edhe vetë shoqëria jonë, duhet të bëhet i ndërgjegjshëm edhe qytetari grek që shqiptari ose pakistanezi që është tashmë fqinj me të, që ka pronë, ka profesion, që bashkëjeton, që paguan taksa, ka edhe ai të drejtën e fjalës se si do të krijohen kushtet e jetesës në vendin që jeton. E rëndësishme është që këto çështje të mëdha të mos jenë shkak të acarimeve sociale. Se e dini që në shoqëri ka edhe forca të tilla që kanë qëllim të vetëm acarimet sociale, nacionalizmin e ngushtë.

E kisha fjaën për ata emigrantë që plotësojnë kushtet e një qëndrimi të gjatë kohor dhe do të marrin lejeqëndrim 5-vjeçar. Këta do të kalojnë edhe provimin e gjuhës, historisë dhe kulturës greke.

Duhet ta dini që në shoqëritë më të civilizuara këto probleme kapërcehen më lehtë. Këto janë edhe ato kushte që përmbushin dhënien e të drejave politike. Veçse, ju thashë, që hapat të hidhen të kujdesshëm. Rreziku i madh është krijimi i përshtypjeve të kundërta dhe i acarimeve. Kundërshtimet dhe hapat e nxituar mund të dështojnë kohafrimin dhe djegien e kushteve të përshtatshme të këtyre proceseve pozitive të shoqërisë. Dhe të mos gënjejmë edhe vetveten; shoqëria jonë nuk është kaq e përparuar, siç është ajo daneze apo suedeze. Ju besoj na kuptoni edhe më mirë, ballkanas jemi. Mund të dëgjosh një grek që bërtet se shqiptari na bën këtë të keqe dhe njëkohësisht po ai grek të bëjë shoqëri me shqiptarin e gjitonisë së tij. Gjithmonë, kur ka kushte të vështira ekonomike dhe papunësi, të gjithë kërkojnë të gjejnë të keqen te emigranti. Pastaj fillon menjëherë ksenofobia. Unë si kryetar i bashkisë kam një mendim që të kem një qendër shumëkulturore, ku të vijë shqiptari dhë të bëjë akrivitetet e tij, të vijë pakistanezi, rumuni e me çfarëdo kombësie, të ruajë dhe të zhvillojë traditat e tij.

Kur nënkuptoj njehësim të emigrantëve në shoqërinë greke, nuk është kusht që shqiptari të bëhet grek. Të jetë pjesëtar i shoqërisë, që njëkohësisht të ruajë besimin e tij fetar, gjuhën dhe atdheun tij. Këtë unë e vlerësoj shumë të rëndësishme. Shoqëritë e vetëmbylluar tashmë kanë falimentuar. Pastaj me shqiptarët ne grekët kemi edhe afërsi familjare, historike. E di sa të ngacmon fakti që kur merr një emigrant që të gërmon tokën dhe pastaj diskuton dhe mëson që ai është i diplomuar? Arrin në atë pikë që ndjen turp dhe thua: A është e mundur kjo? Mund të isha edhe unë në vendin e tij?! Të ketë studiuar tjetri për mjekësi apo arkitekturë e të vijë këtu e të bëjë punët më të pista e të rëndomta, që të nxjerrë një kafshatë buke! Problemi për grekun nuk është shqiptari dhe për shqiptarin nuk është greku. Janë të tjerët që luajnë lojërat e tyre. Kemi jetuar qindra vite bashkë dhe është e pakuptueshme që të jetojmë të veçuar. Do të jemi shumë më të fuqishëm, edhe ne, edhe ju, po të bashkëjetojmë në harmoni.

Ministri i Brendshëm dhe i Pushtetit Lokal, zoti Pavlopullos deklaroi që tashmë emigrantët me Ligjin e Tij të ri të Emigracionit 3386/2005, do të marrin lejeqëndrimi ekspres, me një kërkesë që do bëjnë. Por me kushtet konkrete të bazës materiale dhe njerëzore, a do të mundet bashkia të përballojë volumin e madh të punës?

Është një pyetje interesante, se kur duam të jenë pjesëtarë të barabartë të shoqërisë sonë emigrantët, duhet të krijojmë më parë kushtet e përshtatshme. E di që njerëzit nëpër zyra sorollaten dhe për të mbaruar punën e tyre përdorin edhe metoda të tjera. Ne duhet tu krijojmë emigrantëve mundësinë që tu shërbehet shpejt dhe ndershëmrisht. Sepse deri tani emigranti bën shumë mundime. Midis nesh tani, kur edhe vendësit sorollaten e burokracia mbizotëron, merre me mend sa heq i huaji, që vështirësohet edhe në komunikim.

Përgjegjësi i zyrës së emigracionit të bashkisë suaj na tha se nuk keni bazën e mjaftueshme materiale.

Po, ko është e vërtetë. Sepse shteti kur do të zbatojë një politikë siç është kjo e emigracionit, duhet që edhe të mbështetë bashkitë që ta zbatojmë këtë politikë. E di, besoj si janë zyrat e administratës shtetërore. Të thonë për të të përcjellë: Hajde nesër, pasnesër. 

A ka mundësi bashkia tani që të plotësojë organikën e nëpunësve të zyrës të emigracionit? Sepse edhe në udhëzimin që vetë Ministria e Brendshme dhe e pushteti lokal dërgon drejt bashkive dhe prefekturave, pikërisht plotësimin e organikës të këtyre zyrave vë kushtin e parë në mbarëvajtjen e punës për zbatimin e Ligjit të ri të Emigracionit?

Shiko, derisa është ligj i ri dhe do të bëhen përmirësime të reja, do të kërkojmë mënyra që të zgjidhim problemin e plotësimit të organikës të zyrave të emigracionit. Deri tani, është e vërtetë që nuk e kemi trajtuar. Besoj se do ta trajtojmë në vazhdimësi, natyrisht.

Sipas udhëzimeve të brendshme që dërgoi drejt jush Ministria e Brendshme, duhet që bashkitë të caktojnë një nëpunës që të sqarojë emigrantët që ata që nuk plotësojnë kushtet e ligjësimit, edhe pse do të bëjnë kërkesë, nuk do të miratohet ajo dhe nuk do tu kthehen as lekët që paguajnë për ligjësim 147,75 euro. 

Fatkeqësisht, edhe unë nuk jam i informuar në detaje dhe do të interesohem menjëherë që të njoh nga afër problemet dhe të ndërhyj për zgjidhje të shpejtë. Por, të kuptojmë ato që thotë edhe ministri në fjalë. Siç e konstatuat edhe vetë, gjendjen në zyrat e migracionit ministri kujdeset vetëm të hartojë ligj të mirë. Pa marrë aspak masa paraprake që të plotësojë kushte të favorshme që ligji të zbatohet. Sepse, në qoftë se ke një sistem të ndryshëm, duhet të kesh edhe nëpunës me nivel të kualifikuar që të jenë në gjendje ti përgjigjen nevojave të kohës.

Lidhur me orarin e punës në zyrat e emigracionit, ku emigrantëve u shërbehet vetëm 4 orë në ditë. Në bashkinë tuaj, edhe pse nuk dimë një numër të saktë, siç pohuat edhe ju, jetojnë mbi 10 000 emigrantë; a mund tu shërbehet në kohë, kur punohet kaq pak në shërbim të emigrantëve? 

Këto janë probleme, me të vërtetë, ju besoj, që kanë lidhje me organizimin e punës. Rregullisht, për të plotësuar kërkesat e  emigrantëve, duhen orë pune më shumë. 

Ligji thotë : brenda një muaji bashkia duhet të dorëzojë kërkesat e emigrantëve në prefekturë. Po as emigrantët nuk do të munden të dorëzojnë kërkesat dhe as punonjësit e zyrës të emigracionit të dorëzojnë dosjet.

E drejtë. Unë besoj që me atë fuqi punëtore që ka tani zyra e emigracionit, nuk mundet të përballojë volumin, dhe, kësisoj, të mundësojë zbatimin praktik të Ligjit të ri të Emigracionit. Duhet të gjejmë zgjidhjet e plotësimit të bazës materiale, të punësimit të nëpunësve, por edhe mundësitë financiare.

Për mundësitë financiare qeveritaërt kanë pohuar që një shumë e lekëve që paguajnë emigrantët për ligjësimin e tyre të përvitshëm venë në financimin e nevojave të bashkisë që të funksionojë zyra e emigracionit. Dhe shuma që paguajnë çdo vit emigrantët për ligjësim nuk është e paktë

Është një shumë simbolike që na japin. Duhet të programohet nga lart-poshtë sistemi dhe të jetë zgjidhje e çastit, e përkohshme. Emigracioni është një realitet në vendin tonë. Nuk mund ta shikojmë më sezonalisht. Duhet ta shikojmë të organizuar. Duhet të organizohet, nuk e di se në çfarë ministrie një drejtori e veçantë që të funksionojë me bazë materiale e fuqi punëtore të plotësuar. Deri tani mua më duhet të marr specialistë nga një zyrë tjetër që të ndihmojnë zyrën e emigracionit.

Domethënë, për Ligjin e ri të Emigracionit, pushteti qendror nuk ju ka dhënë asnjë fond ekonomik mbështetës?

Sigurisht që jo! Pushteti lokal ka gjithmonë problem me pushtetin qendror. Janë gjithmonë në pozita kundërshtuese. Pikërisht për këtë arsye na thonë: Jua dërgojmë e këputni zverkun, po të doni.

Ka edhe raste, që fatkeqësisht, nuk janë të pakta, që emigranti trajtohet si kategori e ulët nga nëpunësit e zyrës të emigracionit. Dhe nuk di ku të ankohet për të drejtën e tij...

Te kryetari i bashkisë, drejtpërdrejtë. Por, mos u çuditni, këto ankesa për nëpunësit shtetërorë nuk i kanë vetëm emigrantët. Edhe vendësit kanë plot ankesa për shërbimin e nëpunësve të shtetit. Besoj se e njëjta gjë ndodh edhe në Shqipëri.

Ju kujtoj, zoti kryetar, që  emigranti i ka përmbushur të gjitha kërkesat e ligjit; rinovon çdo vit kërkesën, paguan dhe për shkak se nuk punon nëpunësi grek, nuk mund të marrë lejeqëndrimin. Pasojë e drejtpërdrejtë është se i mohohen, pa faj të tij, të drejtat që i lep ligji, si lëvizja e lirë apo ushtrimi i profesionit.

E drejtë, nuk kundërshtoj. Ky është boshllëku i funksionimit të sistemit. Kjo ka një sqarim: Greqia nuk kishte zgjidhur burokracinë e saj të brendshme dhe papritur u gjend para një situate të re me qindramijëra emigrantë. Kësisoj, u bllokua fare sistemi i funksionimit të mekanizmit shtetëror. Nuk jemi një shtet me përvojë që të përballojë këto kërkesa. Që të zgjidhen problemet e emigracionit, kërkohet një sistem funksionimi i aftë që të bashkëpunojë. Unë vetë kam kërkuar herëpashere përfaqësues të emigantëve që jetojnë në Nea Ionia, që të njihem me hallet dhe problemet e tyre, të organizojmë veprimtari të përbashkëta, tu jap mundësi që ata vetë të vazhdojnë të ruajnë traditat e veta në folklore. Por, nuk kam mundur të gjej përfaqësues të komuniteteve të emigrantëve. Nuk ka interesim edhe të emigrantëve për këto, dhe as mund të bëhet fjalë për më shumë. Për shembull, përfaqësitë e komunitetit shqiptar të vinin tek unë për të më thënë hallet e problemet, që edhe unë të mundem si ti përballoj, të mendojmë edhe rrugëzgjidhjen. Mos kujtoni se unë di shumë gjëra në lidhje me shërbimet e emigrantëve. Edhe me këtë bashkëbisedim që bëmë, mësova gjëra që nuk i dija dhe mu dha mundësia që të kap fillin e problemit. Është shumë e rëndësishme, për të mirën e dyanshme, që të ketë një përfaqësi të komunitetit tuaj që jeton në qytetin tonë dhe herë pas here të bashkëbisedojmë për të mirën e përbashkët. Të më thoni: Kryetar, kemi këtë problem si komunitet, si mund të na ndihmoni ta kapërcejmë? Me bashëkpunim përmirësojmë edhe kushtet e jetesës dhe krijojmë edhe kushtet që edhe ju të jeni të barabartë në shoqërinë që jetoni dhe kontriboni. Të kemi edhe një qendër shumëkulturore që edhe ju të keni mundësinë të tregoni te greku kulturën tuaj. Me këtë i thoni edhe grekut: Eja të na njohësh, të prekësh kulturën, folklorin dhe traditën tonë. E dini, se sa afër na sjellin këto veprimtari?! Intervistoi: Jani B. Gjoca

 Bashkia e 10 mijë shqiptarëve

Nea Ionia është një bashki në zonën e Atiqisë në Athinë me 350 mijë banorë. Ështe një bashki, ku shumica e qytetarëve janë të ardhur nga Azia e Vogël, nga Ionia, pas shpërnguljes së popullsisë greke nga Turqia. Prandaj edhe vetë emri i saj, Nea Ionia do të thotë Ionia e Re, lagje që u formua nga banorët e ish-Inonisë në Turqi. 

 Karriera e kryebashkiakut

Diplomuar në Universitetin e Drejtësisë, Athinë

1988-1989 dhe 1993-1994 ministër i Transportit

1999-2000 zëvendësministër i Zhvillimit

Deputet në vitet 1981-1996

1995-1998 zv/anëtar i Këshillit të Evropës

Nga 01.01.2003, kryetar i Bashkisë së Nea Ionia

Zëvendëskryetar i Bashkimit të Bashkive dhe Komunave të Greqisë

 SHEMBULLI 

 Mësimi që më dha punëtori shqiptar

Do tu them një shembull të pardjeshëm, që mua më mbeti e paharruar. Kisha në shtëpi për të më bërë një punë një bashkatdhetarin tuaj. Vajti ora dhe ai më thotë: Zoti Jani, dua të iki tani, se do të shikoj ndeshjen e kombëtares greke në basketboll. Domethënë, njerëzit midis tyre vijnë në kontakt; ishte ndeshja e Kombëtares greke dhe pavarësisht nga problemet e të kaluarës, sot ne dhe ju shikojmë që shumë gjëra na bashkojnë. Kur unë marr në shtëpi për punë një shqiptar që është i ndershëm, i sinqertë dhe punëtor, unë smund të them që është i huaj. E respekton, e do, sikurse edhe ai, kur e shikon që i sillesh me respekt, me dashuri, dhe nuk i sillesh si të jetë skllav, dhe ai do të të dojë. Tani këtu në Nea Ionia shumë shqiptarë blejnë shtëpi, hapin dyqanet e tyre. Dhe kur është bërë kështu banor me gjithë kuptimin, është e natyrshme, që do të jetë edhe i interesuar edhe për vetë shoqërinë, është pjesë e saj. Dhe, po qe se u jep emigrantëve mundësinë që të zhvillojnë kulturën e tyre, zakonet e tyre, bëhen anëtarë të një shoqërie, e cila edhe vetë i shikon më thjesht gjërat. Unë jam pro asaj që edhe ju të njehësoheni, të jeni anëtarë të barabartë të shoqërisë sonë, sepse kështu edhe ju do të respektoni edhe më shumë shoqërinë tonë. E, ato që duan të thonë, na vodhën emigrantët, lëre. Edhe unë po të mos kem të ha, po të fle nën pemë, do të vjedh një kafshatë buke. Këto janë rrjedhime të natyrshme të gjendjeve të caktuara, që përgjegjës janë të  tjerë. Dhe, fatkeqësisht, këtu ka  edhe përfitime dhe lojëra politike, nga ne dhe nga ata tuajët. Ata që duan të bëjnë lojëra politike e kupton. Por besoj që për ju këto janë të kapërcyera. Tashmë ju shqiptarët keni një vend në shoqërinë tonë. Bëni çdo lloj pune, jeni pronarë të shtëpive dhe keni edhe punët tuaja.

----------

